# Happy Thanksgiving All



## Road Guy (Nov 25, 2020)

Im just happy this year is almost over!

My main plans are to put the turkey on the smoker around midnight tonight, luckily not too cold for the hourly checks on temp throughout the night. Not much planned - may take a drive up through the mountains just to get out of the house.

Hope you all at least get some time off work and can put the teams / zooms meetings away for a long weeked!


----------



## P-E (Nov 25, 2020)

Lazy day tomorrow.  Turkey, football and beer is all I have planned.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2020)

I have to go to the outlaws house. Even with NJ's guidelines for family gatherings too. I was hoping that would be reason enough to not go


----------



## envirotex (Nov 25, 2020)

We were going to go against the rules and have some out of town family, but they're quarantined...or QT'd as we've started calling it.  We'll still have my in-laws. We're smoking two turkeys and baking one, watching football,  playing cornhole.  Staying outside as much as possible.  I rely on the Alton Brown method for roasting a turkey...

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/good-eats-roast-turkey-recipe-1950271

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## frazil (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday!  Mainly for the food.  We’re staying home but I’ll cook a turkey and all the sides.  
 

hope you all have a happy, relaxing holiday!!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanksgiving touch football with the kiddos, turkey, beer, watching football, more beer. will be nice to unplug MS Teams for the weekend.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving.

Historically my family has called it WTF day (Wii, Turkey, and Football). This year, I think the acronym is FTS day (Football, Turkey, Switch).


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 25, 2020)

as as always, enjoy your turkey bacon


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 25, 2020)

We were going to do a small get-together with my husband's aunt and uncle, who have been part of our social bubble, but that got called off a few days ago. But they still agreed to make the whole meal, so we're going to go pick it up (and not have to cook anything, really, ourselves).

We do plan to bring half a fruit tart, and some cheese puffs and brioche cinnamon rolls to them, if they turn out well (see The Baking Thread for more details).

We'll probably try to get outside and go for a bike ride or a run or something. Otherwise, pretty lowkey!


----------



## maryannette (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. We will have one of our daughters and her husband for Thanksgiving dinner. Smallest EVER!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving all, enjoying it with the in-laws in Colorado (been here since early October, so everyone is virus free). Then we'll pack up and start our drive home to AK over the weekend.

Enjoy a safe holiday everyone.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving, EBers!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2020)

Hope all had a good day.  It rained all day here.  Had a friend over to join us for dinner.  Very small nothing special this year.  I expect huge rest of the holiday season to be similar.  Oh well, there’s always next year.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2020)

Not always


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 30, 2020)

I hope that everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving! It was nice to take some time off and just spend it at the house this year. We had a meal with our neighbors that have kids our kid's age since neither of us wanted to go out of town to visit family. It was a great time with good food! I smoked the turkey and it turned out amazing! We finished up the night by watching a Christmas movie on the projector outside. Good times!


----------



## akwooly (Dec 1, 2020)

Now that thanksgiving is over. Time for!


----------



## P-E (Dec 1, 2020)

envirotex said:


> We were going to go against the rules and have some out of town family, but they're quarantined...or QT'd as we've started calling it.  We'll still have my in-laws. We're smoking two turkeys and baking one, watching football,  playing cornhole.  Staying outside as much as possible.  I rely on the Alton Brown method for roasting a turkey...
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/good-eats-roast-turkey-recipe-1950271
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


We used the Alton method this year and it was very good!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2020)

Hope you have a good one too, RG.


----------

